# The ol' thyroid is coming out!



## limberlizard (Jun 18, 2008)

I am slotted to have my thyroid taken out on the 5th of august. It might be morbid to say this, but I am super excited and looking forward to it!  I was diagnosed with Hashi's in March of this year. My symptoms were a-typical according to my endo. I have pain that shoots up from the thyroid on both sides of my neck, swollen lymph nodes in neck and under arms, choking feeling, 3 nodules, I have to go days without eating because I can't swallow, etc.

I would go to my endo and tell him it hurt and he looked at me like I was crazy, would feel around and just say, "well your not swollen anywhere". And that was the end of it. So I looked around and found a surgeon who specializes in thyroid surgery, I didn't have to look far though, he did thyroid surgery on my husband twice, he had cancer 3 years ago, he is now cancer free. 

Talked it over with the surgeon and he is confident that after surgery I will have 95% of the symptoms gone. And I will be able to balance my meds, which has been impossible for me to do. Either to low, or so high I feel like I am having a heart attack.  He told me that surgery does not cure Hashi's which I already knew, but it can help manage the more painful symptoms. And he also told me that he has only operated on a handful of hashi's patients, but the ones that he did all had my exact symptoms. My endo is very against any surgery, but I say it is my body and my choice.

So even though the surgery does scare me,  I am looking forward to getting it over with and getting on with my life. Since March I have been to so many doc apps and blood draws, it is just absurd. The only time I have ever been to more doc apps was when I was prego with my two boys!

So wish me luck!


----------



## lawheel (Jul 10, 2008)

Good luck on your surgery! My 10 year old daughter had a partial thyroidectomy last November after they found nodules and couldn't diagnosis with certainty whether or not they were malignant or benign. Her surgery went really well, she recovered very quickly, with hardly any scar at all. Thankfully, her nodule was benign. I wish you luck and hope you have a speedy recovery, like she did!!


----------



## limberlizard (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks!

I am no stranger to nodules I have 3 and my husband had cancerous nodules 3 years ago, he went through two operations and radioactive treatment afterwards, he is now cancer free and feels great! They can't tell me if mine or not until they remove the thyroid, but either way, I know I will be ok.

That is a lot for such a young girl to go through, what a trooper!! Good to hear that she made it through it with flying colors!


----------



## damselfly (Aug 5, 2008)

I wish you the best and have confidence you are doing the right thing. For atleast a year I have been sure something was very wrong with my thyroid but til just recently could not get anyone to believe me. If I could have ripped it out myself I would have! I can't believe this many people have been having the same trouble as I have. So once again I wish you the best. Keep us posted! We may see waves of mass thyroid exodus in the future as people like you have success!


----------

